# Finally!!!!



## Krack826 (Aug 2, 2012)

FINALLY after two yrs of tests and a yr of school and two interviews i got my call yesterday I'm proud to say I will be a member of the local 910 in upstate ny hard work pays off and there is no better feeling in life then setting a goal and accomplishing it can't wait to start my career


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

Congrats:thumbsup:


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Congrats. Welcome to the Brotherhood.:thumbup:


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

Krack826 said:


> FINALLY after two yrs of tests and a yr of school and two interviews i got my call yesterday I'm proud to say I will be a member of the local 910 in upstate ny hard work pays off and there is no better feeling in life then setting a goal and accomplishing it can't wait to start my career


Congratulations! I'm grew up near Watertown. I know people out of your local. One being what I believe will be your 3rd year instructor.


----------



## kryptonic (Dec 5, 2013)

Hello, i recently applied for the apprentice ship program in the local IBEW 910 (Watertown,Ny) took the test did the interview and received my score and place. I am placed 6th out of 80-100 applicants. with a score of 76. I am curious as to how long is the waiting time until you find out if you are accepted in to the program or if at all? I had my interview 11/18/13 and received my placement letter just a few days ago. Can i expect to know more in the spring or sooner? Thank you in advance.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

Congrats and good luck. I hope it is everything you are looking for.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Krack826 said:


> FINALLY after two yrs of tests and a yr of school and two interviews i got my call yesterday I'm proud to say I will be a member of the local 910 in upstate ny hard work pays off and there is no better feeling in life then setting a goal and accomplishing it can't wait to start my career


Congratulations.


----------



## kub (May 27, 2009)

Congrats! I too just got accepted in the apprenticeship for 351, start school in jan. , best of luck to you.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Congrats!!


----------



## Krack826 (Aug 2, 2012)

kryptonic said:


> Hello, i recently applied for the apprentice ship program in the local IBEW 910 (Watertown,Ny) took the test did the interview and received my score and place. I am placed 6th out of 80-100 applicants. with a score of 76. I am curious as to how long is the waiting time until you find out if you are accepted in to the program or if at all? I had my interview 11/18/13 and received my placement letter just a few days ago. Can i expect to know more in the spring or sooner? Thank you in advance.



my only advice just hang in there its a long process because we are such a small local and theres not much work right now to begin with but good news is i was sixth this yr and made the cut seventh the first yr and didnt next class will be in september acception letters usually go out in july or august.....thanks everyone im loving it so far


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

Congratulations, I loved working with the IBEW tv production guys at my last job.


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

There is no other place with as much opportunity than your union . Congrats


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Congratulations and welcome to the forum...:thumbup:


----------



## mr hands (Sep 15, 2013)

Uhh......

This is the first hurdle of MANY.

You act as if, 'Now, I have arrived!!!'

Congratulations, have a pancake breakfast.


----------



## Krack826 (Aug 2, 2012)

mr hands said:


> Uhh......
> 
> This is the first hurdle of MANY.
> 
> ...


this is big for my family and a small step of many more to come what is minimal to you may be monumental to another now go rain on someone else's parade
4 months in and feeling great


----------



## rexowner (Apr 12, 2008)

Way to go!

Do a great job for the brotherhood!


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Krack826 said:


> this is big for my family and a small step of many more to come what is minimal to you may be monumental to another now go rain on someone else's parade
> 4 months in and feeling great


I'm not familiar with union-speak. Just curious, how many months did you work this last year?


----------



## southvalleysparky (Jul 25, 2013)

wendon said:


> I'm not familiar with union-speak. Just curious, how many months did you work this last year?


He's four months in the union and loving it so I would assume four months.


----------



## southvalleysparky (Jul 25, 2013)

Congratulations on your acceptance. Soak up as much as you can from the old timers. They sound crazy and they may like their pranks, but they won't steer you wrong.


----------



## sparkyy408 (Aug 26, 2013)

Congratulations. I am hoping to be accepted into the brother hood.


----------



## Swisher (Jul 28, 2013)

Sparky , are u not in the union?


----------



## mr hands (Sep 15, 2013)

Sage


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Krack826 said:


> this is big for my family and a small step of many more to come what is minimal to you may be monumental to another now go rain on someone else's parade
> 4 months in and feeling great


One small step for a man, one huge step for mankind!!:laughing::laughing:


----------

